# Legit New Money Millionaire, Giving Free Opinions



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing

My stats:

25-35 yrs old
2-3 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto. I made 7 figures again in 2019, became a millionaire in 2015
Made significant $ from at least 4 different methods in different fields and friends with tons of rich people so have a lot of general knowledge on investing and making $
My biggest success was from online

I can give unprofessional opinions, these are not investment or career advice

Basically just mention something that makes $ and I'll tell if its bullshit


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 25, 2020)

wagecuck or NOTHING


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 25, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> wagecuck or NOTHING


𝓪 𝓵𝓸𝓽 * 

Dis y u intel


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 25, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> 𝓪 𝓵𝓸𝓽 *
> 
> Dis y u intel


shit bro thats crazy
but who asked


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 25, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> shit bro thats crazy
> but who asked


----------



## Rift (Feb 25, 2020)

Your life on Sims 3 don’t count greycel


----------



## fauxfox (Feb 25, 2020)

Which college majors have the highest earning potential?
What's something you wish you knew when you were 19/20?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 25, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> Your life on Sims 3 don’t count greycel


What if I'm a youtuber and make money from making Sims 3 videos


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 27, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> Your life on Sims 3 don’t count greycel


Lol Ur banned


----------



## yang (Feb 27, 2020)

upload on ur channel faggot


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Feb 27, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


did u surgerymaxx, did u escortmaxx, what did u do as a millionarecel?


----------



## yang (Feb 27, 2020)

kms_currycell said:


> did u surgerymaxx, did u escortmaxx, what did u do as a millionarecel?


https://looksmax.org/threads/legit-new-money-millionaire-giving-free-opinions.98767/ lol bro


----------



## BlackBoyo (Feb 27, 2020)

Would u mind to give me 300 dollars on PayPal for ur karma 
I could pay off my debts


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Feb 27, 2020)

gta v stats don't count


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 28, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> gta v stats don't count


Says who


----------



## stuckneworleans (Feb 28, 2020)

Done any charity work bro?


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 28, 2020)

who gives a fk about money if everyone is living decently. coping subhumans


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Done any charity work bro?


Yeah I was at a charity do a few weeks ago where I met @yang . He was surprisingly down to earth and VERY funny.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 22, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Yeah I was at a charity do a few weeks ago where I met @yang . He was surprisingly down to earth and VERY funny.


I see. You must have been very busy since this post is 1 month old.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> I see. You must have been very busy since this post is 1 month old.


Yeh been grinding hard lately haven't had much breaks ngl


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 22, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Yeh been grinding hard lately haven't had much breaks ngl


Why have u been talking shit on startcel tho? He's seen your thread on .co and he is very angry.


----------



## yang (Mar 22, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Yeah I was at a charity do a few weeks ago where I met @yang . He was surprisingly down to earth and VERY funny.





stuckneworleans said:


> I see. You must have been very busy since this post is 1 month old.


Yes, we were working for the Willy Neek charity. If you have any questions you can ask Hamlossus, he is the CEO


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> Why have u been talking shit on startcel tho? He's seen your thread on .co and he is very angry.


What thread I don't remember. Link it or tell me what is called


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 22, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> What thread I don't remember. Link it or tell me what is called


I quote 'startcel: fuck @startcel'


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 22, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> I quote 'startcel: fuck @startcel'


Oh yeh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 24, 2020)

???????? Wtf???????









Legit New Money Millionaire, Giving Free Opinions


Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing My stats: 25-35 yrs old 2-3 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto. I made 7 figures again in 2019, became a millionaire in 2015 Made significant $ from at least 4 different methods in...




looksmax.org













Legit New Money Millionaire, Giving Free Opinions


Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing My stats: 25-35 yrs old 2-3 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto. I made 7 figures again in 2019, became a millionaire in 2015 Made significant $ from at least 4 different methods in...




looksmax.org


----------



## Posmo (Mar 24, 2020)

That's funny cause

My stats:

22-32 yrs old
200-300 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto. I made 8 figures again in 2019, became a millionaire in 2015
Made significant $ from at least 24 different methods in different fields and friends with tons of rich people so have a lot of general knowledge on investing and making $
My biggest success was from online


Gonna give any practical/substantial advice guy?


----------



## je3oe (Mar 24, 2020)

Why dont you JUST give some MONEY op, why?


Posmo said:


> That's funny cause
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Is op larping?


----------



## Epitaph (Mar 24, 2020)

Posmo said:


> That's funny cause
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Sad larp bro.

can any of you imagine an actually successful and levelheaded adult on this site?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 24, 2020)

Epitaph said:


> Sad larp bro.
> 
> can any of you imagine an actually successful and levelheaded adult on this site?


This dude was/is








Legit New Money Millionaire, Giving Free Opinions


Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing My stats: 25-35 yrs old 2-3 million net worth invested in stocks, real estate, crypto. I made 7 figures again in 2019, became a millionaire in 2015 Made significant $ from at least 4 different methods in...




looksmax.org





And that OCDMAxxing user also


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 24, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Hey guys, new to forum, got some pms from other thread, people asking about moneymaxxing
> 
> My stats:
> 
> ...


Prove it and paypal me 100$ bro


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 24, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Prove it and paypal me 100$ bro


No because you mog me


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 24, 2020)

larp


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Mar 24, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> larp


Jealous


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Mar 24, 2020)

OP's IQ is below 50.


----------



## Chad1212 (Mar 25, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> No because you mog me


No bc you are not rich


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

lul


----------

